# Betrug mit Nvidia 3090 oder seriös??



## TheFanaticTesters (21. November 2020)

Eines vorweg eventuell ist dies keine News im sinne einer news  Dann bitte ich dringend um Verschiebung und endschuldige mich auch !

Aber aktuell ist auf Ebay.de ein Händler der Maßen Haft 3090 verkauft auch mit Käufer schütz was haltet ihr davon??

Glaubt ihr echt oder Fake bitte um eure Meinung die preise sind nämlich sehr gut!

Und wie sagt man wenn etwas zu gut klingt stimmt meistens was nicht!

Dazu soll er angeblich über 77 stück heute schon verkauft haben und das obwohl es kaum Karten gibt??

Zudem unter User Bewertungen steht: Achtung account fake!!

andere wiederum sind happy!



**Links von der Moderation entfernt**


----------



## Siriuz (21. November 2020)

Restposten?


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (21. November 2020)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Restposten?


War auch mein Gedanken ....einerseits aber Paypal Käuferschutz=??
Ich habe gelesen und gelesen..
Angeblich gibts eine Möglichkeit..

Jemand kapert das account einer firma stellt artikel günstig ein und mit dem Geld kaufen die online Gutscheine wo man codes bekommt somit haben sie es gewaschen .---

Ich muss sagen es hätte mich fast in den fingern gejuckt aber traue mich echt nicht,,,


----------



## DAU_0815 (21. November 2020)

TheFanaticTesters schrieb:


> Aber aktuell ist auf Ebay.de ein Händler


Schau Dir die Adresse unter Google Maps an. Das ist ein Container. Also irgend eine billige Wohnung. Da wurde eindeutig der Account gehackt und Leute sollen betrogen werden. Meine Meinung.

Desweiteren ist die Internetseite der kleinen Firma herunter gefahren. Auch ein Zeichen für den Betrug


			https://kordena.de/impressum


----------



## ΔΣΛ (21. November 2020)

Das ist KEINE User News!

Außerdem sieht das sehr nach Beschiss aus, alleine das eine im nur sehr geringen Umfang verfügbare Karte relativ weit unter der UVP gehandelt wird, lässt einem schon sehr stutzig werden.
Wer darauf herein fällt, der hat es meiner Meinung nach auch irgendwie verdient, bei denen hat Geiz ist Geil deren Hirn ausgehebelt, genau auf solche Leute hoffen diese "Händler".
Natürlich muss das halbwegs gut gemacht werden, eine gute Aufmachung mit allem drum herum, wo alles gut aussieht, schlägt man natürlich eher zu, das wissen natürlich diese Leute genau.


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (21. November 2020)

DAU_0815 schrieb:


> Schau Dir die Adresse unter Google Maps an. Das ist ein Container. Also irgend eine billige Wohnung. Da wurde eindeutig der Account gehackt und Leute sollen betrogen werden. Meine Meinung.
> 
> Desweiteren ist die Internetseite der kleinen Firma herunter gefahren. Auch ein Zeichen für den Betrug
> 
> ...



Hey gute idee Schaue ich Danke für deine Meinung also das ist schon echt ************************ wenn das Fake ist da bekommt man langsam auch kein vertrauen mehr in PayPal obwohl das bei mir immer hoch angesehen war!

sie antworten auch: auf die farge wieso der Preis?

Auf die frage wieso ihre webseite down ist:

*Wir haben Probleme mit dem Hoster und wir ziehen um auf eine andere Domain.
Wie gesagt sie können jederzeit stornieren und wir erstatten oder sie verlassen sich auf den ebay käuferschutz.

liebe grüße


Guten Tag, nein bei uns liegt die Ware auch im Karton. Ich kann ihre Bedenken verstehen nutzen sie daher gerne den eBay Käuferschutz. Wir kaufen immer wieder Restposten, Lagerauflösungen, Insolvenzen und Container bei Versteigerungen ein.
Daher die Preise und die meistens geringe Stückzahlen zu super Preisen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen*


ΔΣΛ schrieb:


> Das ist KEINE User News!
> 
> Außerdem sieht das sehr nach Beschiss aus, alleine das eine im nur sehr geringen Umfang verfügbare Karte relativ weit unter der UVP gehandelt wird, lässt einem schon sehr stutzig werden.
> Wer darauf herein fällt, der hat es meiner Meinung nach auch irgendwie verdient, bei denen hat Geiz ist Geil deren Hirn ausgehebelt.


Was soll den das für ein scheiss sein seit wann verdient jeamnd es ??? Nur weil er auf ebay schaut und nen shop sieht und denkt ok...sdazu noch ebay schutz!

Wie bist du den drauf??

wegen NEws ja ich find mich aktuell mit dem neuen Forum noch nicht so recht darum hab ich es ja oben hingeschrieben mann o mann!!


----------



## INU.ID (21. November 2020)

*Ich hab den Thread mal verschoben (und die Links entfernt).*

Ihr könnt euch wegen mir gerne noch allgemein über das Thema unterhalten, aber bitte postet keine Links zu potentiellen (offensichtlichen!?) Abzock-/Fake-Angeboten. Zumal die Gefahr besteht, dass die Threads hier im Forum auch von User "gelesen" werden, die nicht gut Deutsch verstehen. Und die denken am Ende noch dass das ein Schnäppchen ist, was hier verlinkt wurde, und kaufen es dann.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (21. November 2020)

Darauf würde ich nicht eingehen,sehr unseriös nach meiner Meinung.Vorallem wenn man die Verkaufzahlen pro Tag anschaut und dem angegeben Preis dazu.Und als alleiniger Firmenbetreiber,das scheint wirklich ein Fake Account zu sein,so wie es aussieht.Wenn man bedenkt das noch nicht mal bekannten vertrauenswürdigen Onlineshop,s für PC Hardware wie zum beispiel Caseking jene GPU Karte hat und das bei aktueller Verkaufpreis bei 2058 Euro liegt und als Liefertermin unbekannt angegebn ist.Dann muß doch einen klar sein das das Ebay Angebot mehr als faul ist.
Selbst bei Mindfactory bekommste keine 3090ziger nicht unter 1749 Euro und die habens wenigsten lagernd(andere Costum).Ich würde ehr da umschaun,da biste sicher,









						RTX 3090
					

Hier finden Sie 5x RTX 3090 diverser namhafter Hersteller in unserer Grafikkarten (VGA)-Kategorie




					www.mindfactory.de
				




grüße Brex


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (21. November 2020)

Brexzidian7794 schrieb:


> Darauf würde ich nicht eingehen,sehr unseriös nach meiner Meinung.Vorallem wenn man die Verkaufzahlen pro Tag anschaut und dem angegeben Preis dazu.Und als alleiniger Firmenbetreiber,das scheint wirklich ein Fake Account zu sein,so wie es aussieht.Wenn man bedenkt das noch nicht mal bekannten vertrauenswürdigen Onlineshop,s für PC Hardware wie zum beispiel Caseking jene GPU Karte hat und das bei aktueller Verkaufpreis bei 2058 Euro liegt und als Liefertermin unbekannt angegebn ist.Dann muß doch einen klar sein das das Ebay Angebot mehr als faul ist.
> Selbst bei Mindfactory bekommste keine 3090ziger nicht unter 1749 Euro und die habens wenigsten lagernd(andere Costum).Ich würde ehr da umschaun,da biste sicher,
> 
> 
> ...


Jup wolle einfach auch hier bescheid geben ...und wie gesagt es gibt den shop ja und zudem eben angeblicher Käuferschutz da wurde ich etwas stuzig habe zb.. gestern bei nen shop eine um 1500 gesehn kein fake echt leider kein versand nach italien 
Aber war kein Fake !


----------

